# Timotej's Lawn Journal (Europe/Slovenia)



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi everybody!

Everything started in Winter18/19 when I found Connor YT channel, than Ben Sims, Ryan... 
After I watched all videos, I made plan for SPRING2019. I wanted lawn as Connor's (low cut, thick, flat,...) 
BTW Connor Ward's stickers from reel mower brought me there. :mrgreen: :thumbup: TLF!!! :thumbup: Connor!!!

My goal is: 
BEST LOOKING LAWN IN SLOVENIA :bandit:

I live in suburbs of Ljubljana (capital town) in Slovenia
It's a 3 apartment house that was recently renovated. I'm in charge for lawn care.

Plan for lawn renovation : 2019front+side 2020back

This is Garden plan:
Lawn is divided on BACK and FRONT+SIDE
Blue dots are connections to rainwater well. 


Our climate:
We have a lot of rainy days, hot summers and sometimes snow in winter. NO wind at all.



This is how it looked after house renovation:








I needed to add 10m3 of soil for front and side. (march 2019)










Here is my help!


Irrigation + electricity instalation


Seeded on 1. April 2019 with PRG/KBG mix 
It was the best what I could get at that time.


10. April 2019


16. April 2019


5. May 2019




25. May 2019




12. June 2019 
Brown Patch

This is when I realized that pesticides are available only to licensed users here in Slovenia.
It took me 14 days to somehow get fungicide. (1L Azoxystrobin+Chlorothalonil)

24. June 2019 Fungus gone


8. July 2019 There lawn looks already very nice. HOC 4cm






25. July 2019 Pink flamingos delivered form Amazon  


8. August 2019 Leveled lawn with sand. 
Also dead spots from worms castings are seen here.




12. September 2019 Worms invasion (nightcrawler)
There were casting all over my lawn. 
I collected few kilos of worms from September till November and reduced population quite a lot.


15. November 2019 Last mow, Applied winter fertilizer



End of season 1.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@timtimotej welcome to tfl. It seems that @ales_gantar now has some competition for the best lawn in Slovenia. It is looking really good. How did you catch all those worms?


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@g-man for catching worms you need: 
Rainy day, than at night you go out with a flashlight and tweezers. Flashlight needs to be in red spectrum of light. Worms don't see red light.

Here I threw Aprox. 1kg of worms on compost but half were dead next morning. I went catching at least 7 times this fall. Every time I caught near 1kg😋 and all of them were on 130m2 of lawn. It was really messy with casting all over and they made a lot of damage with castings. I needed solution, and now is much better. Still castings, but not as much as before.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Great work Timotej, how did you manage with all the pebbles in your soil?!!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@jabopy
Yeah that was little mistake. I didn't use top soil for seeding. I will do better on backside of house next year. 
I was picking biggest pebbles after lawn was still thin. And also did few over seeds to thicken up lawn later in spring.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

timtimotej said:


> Our climate:
> We have a lot of rainy days, hot summers and sometimes snow in winter. NO wind at all.


Welcome to TLF! It's nice to see more folks joining TLF from all over the globe. Nice job on season 1. I find one piece of information on your climate very interesting. "No wind at all." That is very surprising. I have fought battles with the wind for many aspects of lawn and yard care, so I appreciate calm days.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@Chris LI on the other hand no wind can be a problem in connection with a lot of rainy days...I had 3 fungus outbreaks this year. Soil and grass stays wet for too long. 
In spring I will aerate plus top-dress with sand, to increase drainage and change soil structure to more sandy side.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

timtimotej said:


> @Chris LI on the other hand no wind can be a problem in connection with a lot of rainy days...I had 3 fungus outbreaks this year. Soil and grass stays wet for too long.
> In spring I will aerate plus top-dress with sand, to increase drainage and change soil structure to more sandy side.


Good point. The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, as the saying goes. :mrgreen:


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks @g-man 
Hi @timtimotej 
Nice lawn. Mine's suffering from "let's ban every weed killing chemical w can" syndrome.
I sent you a FB request


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@g-man connecting people, not NOKIA 👏 
Ales works 700m from where I live. 
That is crazy!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Little update: 
We had mild winter, only 2 inches of snow.
Only frosts did damage to my lawn and untreated fungus later in fall.

It seems, that late fall app of nitrogen/potassium helped, if I compare with neighbor lawn.


These are my test pots. I will use them to see how grass responds to pgr,... it's same grass type as lawn. The difference is, I keep pots on my balcony and they never freeze, no rain.




I also have a lot of poa a. and for now, the only option is hand pulling. 😞


I'm planning to:
1.mow lawn low
2.apply pgr 
3.core aerate
4.top dress with sand
5.de thatch(break top layer of soil) 
6.overseed with bluegrass


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I hope Imidacloprid will kill them. Or at least reduce population by half. 
I'm sick of picking them. I know they are good for soil, but i don't want them! Too much casts.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

timtimotej said:


> I hope Imidacloprid will kill them. Or at least reduce population by half.
> I'm sick of picking them. I know they are good for soil, but i don't want them! Too much casts.


I had the same problem. Not sure if you can get your hands on any of the chemicals mentioned in this article, but this is a good read on Managing Earthworm Problems in Turfgrass.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@timtimotej I have the same worm issue, so use Velvet Purity Soil Conditioner which contains tea seed saponin. The saponin drives the worms up to the surface and then the birds can have their feed. After application, either water in or let the rain do the work. Next morning, be prepared for a worm clean up  After a month or so you will need to reapply.

The other company that makes a similar product is Vitax, Enhance C. Both are also good for the soil as they add small amounts of organic matter.

Not sure if you can get these in your country, if not try to find a way of buying tea seed saponin in its pure form or another product with this in it. None of the products above are marked for killing worms but they work and you will find some articles online about how saponin effects worms.

http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/ttgnc/article/2012jan14.pdf


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@Ware
I can get thiophanate methyl, I will research this further and report results. 🥳
Thanks!!

@RCUK I will check for tee seed meal too. It's organic option, which is always better  Thanks!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Grass looks OK to me, for the start of season 2.
It has nice color, but it is a little bit thin. 
I'm hand pulling poa a/poa t. for 2 weeks now. Slowly, I'm coming to the point, were I only find few still hiding. 
I pruned cedar tree this morning. I cut off branches growing too much upwards. 
Of corse this was not enough. I took my mower out, cut grass down to 3cm, verticut, over seed, roll. What a day!😄
I dormant seeded with 100%bluegrass (yvette DLF) 
Weather forecast looking good! I'm thinking to try to top dress with sand next week, before rain comes.

Morning

Afternoon


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I sprayed with thiophanate methyl against earth worms 3 days ago. (7g/100m2)
I still see castings. But I also found dead earthworm this morning.

Blackbird having fun.



Today I sprayed humic/fulvic/FAS.

I'm watering daily for seeds to germinate.
Control pot no germination.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I think, I found super juice ingredients here in Slovenia. Or spring is kicking in? Or both? Doesn't matter! 
HOC=2cm sprayed with super juice today.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Quick trademark the juice 

Looking good!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I love doing this 😅 some leveling will be done in late April or early May.



Today I got dump cart😻 Didn't put stickers on, but embroidery patches. Definitely FIRST!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Little update:
Bluegrass seeds dormant seeded are now at half inch height.
Spraying weekly with N, humic, FAS.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Can't tell how much I learned from last season. Now I understand that soil microbes and soil structure is the key of success. I started building up soil structure with sea-kelp and humic this spring, 
instead of throwing down just NPK on last season. Also spraying Fe with some N made big difference. HOC is 2cm.
Results are insane! I'm really happy!
I'm still having lot's of poa a, but will deal with this in fall with pre emergent.

I did dormant overseed with bluegrass early in seasson. Can I start spraying PGR or should I wait? Grass is growing crazy😁


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow, that color is very dark for that low HOC! It looks great! :mrgreen:


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks @Chris LI 
I use a product from Tradecorp(spain) HUMISTAR 12%humic 3%fulvic 5,4%K2O
Game changer. I recommend it for all Europeans!!! It's something between AIR8/HUMIC12.

Check this. Plants in pot were watered with 2% mixture of HUMISTAR. Soil is same. No ferteliser.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Did my first app. of PGR 2 days ago.
14ml per 110m2(primo maxx) 
I can already see reduction in top growth. 
Color is good, lawn didn't get stressed.👏


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@timtimotej that's a bit high, specially for the first application. I did my first at 5mL/ksqft (5mL/92sqm). You might see some yellow in a week (phototoxicity). After the first application, I do 10mL/ksqft.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@g-man 
14 ml of (120 g/litre trinexapac-ethyl) is exact rate. Is yours Primo maxx 120g/litre too?

Oh, I hope everything will be OK. I didn't use surfactant. At least this will help a little bit.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mine is 1lb/gallon of active ingredient. That's 119.8g/L, so the same.

It has surfactant with it in the product. It will be fine, just monitor it.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

So far so good with PGR app.
Poa A looks stressed from PGR.





I think of doing 10 apps of mesotrione at low rate to get rid of poa a. I got product with mesotrione locally. No need of ordering tenacity from US.🥳🥳🥳

I also seeded test plot with 50/50 rye/blue
Sprayed with mesotrione at tenacity rate.
Rye grass came out with pink/white tips .
But survived! No weeds at all.


----------



## lukahr (May 11, 2020)

timtimotej said:


> I think of doing 10 apps of mesotrione at low rate to get rid of poa a. I got product with mesotrione locally. No need of ordering tenacity from US.🥳🥳🥳


What did you get ? 
Calisto 480SC or Temsa ?
I'm also on Hunt for some Mesotrione here in Slovenia


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@lukahr Temsa 🙃
100g/L mesotrione


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

7. May (afternoon)
Applied N, FAS, aminoacids

8. May (7am)
Applied 150ml/100sqm of 12% humic acid with 4% K -watered in

8. May (11am) Lawn looks great! 


11. May (today)
sprayed broadleaf weeds

Forecast😒


----------



## lukahr (May 11, 2020)

timtimotej said:


> @lukahr Temsa 🙃
> 100g/L mesotrione


At what rate did you use it ? 
As Temsa is 100g/L Mesotrione (9.22%) and Tenacity is cca. 478g/L Mesotrione (40%)
Did you use 4-5 times more to get close to tenacity rate?

Your lawn looks great :thumbup:

I was also thinking to spray yesterday for broadleaf and weather forecast postponed application probably on tomorrow as it shows possibly no rain.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@lukahr 
Tenacity app rate is 300ml-350ml per ha.
Temsa app rate should than be 4.8 x 300-350ml/ha.
I applied 1,5ml of temsa on 10m2. 
Results are great! (As a pre e), as a post e. I should re-apply and use surfactant.

This is poa a patch with few bluegrass plants
sprayed with temsa(1,5ml/10m2)


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm manual reel mowing every 3 days at 2cm.
I wish I had swardsman. My rotary mower can't cut that low.

Week 2/3 spoon feeding with 75g of N per 100m2.

Edging done today too.


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

timtimotej said:


> I also seeded test plot with 50/50 rye/blue
> Sprayed with mesotrione at tenacity rate.
> Rye grass came out with pink/white tips .
> But survived! No weeds at all.


Is it the tenacity that make the PRG germinate pink? I'm having a similar thing going on.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I visited @timtimotej yesterday and his lawn is amazing. Kept at a reel low height, uniformly green and thick as f***


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

liamjones said:


> timtimotej said:
> 
> 
> > I also seeded test plot with 50/50 rye/blue
> ...


Probably is the mesotrione, what makes PRG seedlings(pink/white).
Broadleaf weeds also came out pink, but didn't survive. PRG quickly got green colour back. KBG seedlings didn't came out with pink tips.

It could also be lack of phosphorus(pink/purple). not 100% sure if that's true.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ales_gantar it is cool to hear from you. One of our (or the first) EU member.


----------



## Greasmatta (Jun 3, 2019)

timtimotej said:


> Thanks @Chris LI
> I use a product from Tradecorp(spain) HUMISTAR 12%humic 3%fulvic 5,4%K2O
> Game changer. I recommend it for all Europeans!!! It's something between AIR8/HUMIC12.
> 
> Check this. Plants in pot were watered with 2% mixture of HUMISTAR. Soil is same. No ferteliser.


Hello fellow European.

Amazing lawn!

Where do you purchase Humistar? I have hard time to find it. And what rates are you using?

Thank you.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@Greasmatta 
This is where I buy. https://www.jurana.com/humistar-1-l.html
But, this is Slovenian web shop and I don't know, if they will send you to Sweden.

This is product's primary web page. https://tradecorp.com.es/en/products/humics/
Try finding your local dealer here. Or search google who sell Tradecorp fertilizers near you.

HUMISTAR
Humic acid: 13,2% w/v (12% w/w) 
Total humic extract: 16,5% w/v (15% w/w)
Potassium oxide, K2O: 5,5% w/v (5% w/w) 
Fulvic acid: 3,3% w/v (3% w/w) 
pH=13,0

I do foliar app. at 100-150ml/ 100m2. 
At higher rates(which is most of time) I wash it of the leaves. (250-300ml/ 100m2)
I always apply with backpack sprayer. Never before rain(can't control amount of rain that will fall)
I prefer washing it off the leaves into top 2cm of soil.

I think this is great product. I can see how grass responds on my app. and overall better turf health.
I also use it for house plants when I'm watering them.

Hope this will help


----------



## Greasmatta (Jun 3, 2019)

Thank you for your very detailed answer!
Acctually I found a dealer here in Sweden. Waiting for a quote on a 20 liter jug. I also found the Slovenian web shop and they do ship to Sweden also . 
Thanks again!


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Regarding Humic Acid: I live in Switzerland and found this German product in a Swiss webshop:
https://www.humintech.com/agriculture/products/liqhumus-liquid-18

Maybe you can also find it in a webshop in your countries, or possibly get it from a german/other european webshop.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Found few fungus spots yesterday. 
Applied azoxy+clorothalonil.

Due to lots of rain we got in past week I will re-apply N at 150g per 100m2. (Cal/nitro sulfate)
With this app. I will come to 750g of N per 100m2 for this year.

I also applied 18kg of zeolite per 100m2. I thing this helped with few light colored patches. (experimenting a little bit) 😀

PGR is definitely worn off. I will re-apply asap.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm really having fun, watching my neighbors trying to make their lawn look like mine.

1. How not to put down ferteliser!😂
Didn't saw him doing this, but I can imagine. 


2. Another one orders lawn care service(unprofessional)
Weather forecast:This week temperatures will hit 30 degrees celsius, no rain in forecast, he doesn't have irrigation.
Two guys came, de-thatched, over-seeded, top dressed with sand. I'm expecting he will have beach in the garden all summer long😂😂.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Started poa cure with mesotrione on 27th Of June

App. rate: 110g of Ai. per ha every 3 days. With first app. I also re-applied PGR.

Currently at 3 of 5 apps and lawn is starting to look sick 🤒 The poa a biotype which i'm trying to kill is only suppressed for now, maybe bleached a little bit.







This test plots at the back of the house are treated with mesotrione too.

Bottom PRG (3 cultivars) 
Middle 100% KBG yvette(DLF)
Top 50/50 kbg/prg mix (6 cultivars)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@timtimotej I'm having a hard time finding POA a in your image. Are you sure it is poa a ?


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@g-man 
I hope this is not poa T 😣 or even KBG 😬
It has white seed heads. Boat shaped leaf tip but lot tighter green color compared to KBG.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

This is where I'm now at.
3 apps of mesotrione (110g Ai/ha)

I will stop applying. I can't get triclopyr and this is how my 50/50 prg/kbg lawn responded.





Middle kbg test plot no bleaching


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Here is little update from me.

Worst stage. 7days after 3th app. of mesotrione.



Today(14 days after last app)

PRG is fried. Which is good. Anyway I wanted KBG lawn. Poa disappeared too. 
Weather is for now on my side.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

What a difference in three days🥳
PGR definitely worn off.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Before(left) After(right)
More uniform color, at least for now. 
Still needs to thicken up a lot.

Found these fungus spots this morning. I will spray azoxy before I leave for vacation.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Came back from holidays last week. Lowered height of cut back to 2cm(.75in)

Hoc:3cm

Hoc:2cm


But more important is, that I started backside lawn project this weekend. 
First I will add 50-60cubic meters(65-75cubic yards) of soil, to level soil to patio level, than I will seed mono stand KBG (yvette DLF)

This will be done man powered, because I don't want to ruin my front lawn. 😋

First 10m3 of soil arrived on friday.

Soil is loaded to wheelbarrow and driven to the back of the house.

Stairs ramp prevents damage to front section.





Back section


Back section after first 10cubic meters of soil shoveled and transported.


At least I have some help from my friends, but still this will be some hard workout for me in coming month. 
Can't wait for seed down day😍


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

20/50 cubic meters of soil done!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Sprayed some iron/fungicide/pgr two days ago. Lawn got that nice deep green color.
Hoc:2cm


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Good project tim&#128077; When I saw that 10 tons of soil &#128563; But then found out you managed to get help&#129303; Front grass is looking back to your best.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks @jabopy 😃
I can't wait to share my seeding project😛
I'm already sick of shoveling dirt and pushing stupid wheelbarrow.🙄


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

30/50 cubic meters of soil transported.
Next truck load coming on Monday. I hope I will be seeding by the end of next week.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

That is some dedication! Looking good &#128077;


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Quick update before seed down day

45 cubic meters of soil transported to the back of the house. I still have few holes left. 
I will fill those later in fall. 
I want to seed before rain which is forecasted for next week, or should I wait? I can't decide. Any suggestions?









I did add 2 tones of sand in top 5cm of soil to improve drainage.



I still need to mix sand into soil and level everything.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

With that much soil, I would let the rain help settle it, so you can level and seed.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Decision is made. I will wait for tomorrow thunderstorms and rain till Wednesday. 
Thanks @g-man for your advice. I will probably seed on Friday.

Plan is, to screen soil for top layer. I will also mix some sand in it, not too much. Than level again, seed, roll, cover seeds with peat moss, 23-23-5, spray with mesotrione, humic, sea kelp.



Now I will also have time to instal canal for rain water which is running down from left stairs.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Great work tim&#127867; What size is the new lawn area going to be? Looks like you had fit young helpers on hand. &#128077;


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

It is around 150sqm(1600sqft)

Yeah, I'm very thankful to everybody involved in this project. I would not finish this in time, if I haven't got help from my friends and family.

Rain did already wash smaller sand particles from surface. I'm happy, that I decided to wait for rain.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Installed self made drain canal.


Screened soil for final layer


Final layer of soil and final leveling



Seeded 3kg per 150sqm of yvette kbg


Seeds lightly raked in


Rolled



Peat moss


Sprayed humic and aminoacids, than watered whole area.

I will spray mesotrione in few days.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

8 days since seed down


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

10 days since seed down


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Yesterday did a 2 passes with a roller(60kg), just for a test.
Grass didn't get stressed too much.
Today I rolled all grass to get better root to soil contact. 
Sprayed with humic, seakelp, aminoacids.

For now, I'm very happy with my first mono stand kbg lawn.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What are your current temps?


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Great growing temps. Start doing spoon feeding of fast nitrogen soon.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Today I also foliar applied some N(organic)
I will be spoon feeding foliar every few days

And with next rain ams,...

Grass is at 1,5cm now.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Some overlaps of mesotrione are still seen. But are slowly disappearing.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

13 days from germination 
Doing foliar N+K+Humic+seakelp
And spoon feeding N via roots.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Little update on my monostand kbg lawn:
Spoon feeding with N,K. I will do another starter fert. application tomorrow. Maybe another app. of mesotrione too. 
I'm very happy with results! Weather is definitely on my side


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Fantastic result Tim &#128076; That's looking great from where I'm sitting. Well worth the effort you and your team put in.&#128077;


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

First mow. I tok it down to 2cm.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Did a cut with manual reel mower in two directions, than rolled and later sprayed with N, Fe, aminoacids, humic.


Forecast for this month.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Re planted rhododendron , did a double cut on left side, single on right side, foliar app of N,Fe, aminoacids, seakelp
I'm very happy with a progress so far. I know next spring/summer this lawn will mature and become thick as f... 


Before


After

I like consistency of growth and color in mono stand lawn. I will probably do a reno of front section next spring. 
I still have 7kg of DLF Yvette seeds left  If I get DLF Miracle till next spring I will do Miracle mono on front section.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Did a double cut with a manual reel today. 
I will apply last dose of N on Friday. 
Very happy with resaults🥳


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Applied 0.4kg of N per 100sqm on sunday
Forecast couldn't be better 😋


The only issue I have, are freaking worms castings. I applied thiophnte methyl, but it didn't help much. I will probably re apply at higer dose this week :bandit:


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Back section looks like it's fake. Photo is directly from iPhone 11pro  
Grass hight 2.5cm 

Overgrown front section with few poa triv patches here and there. 
Grass hight 5cm


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I applied Pendulum(Pendimethalin)last week. This is the only pre emergent which I can get hands on.
Biggest mistake was, that I didn't re apply mesotrione 30 days post seeding. So now, I'm pulling poa a. 
I hope this application will prevent further poa germination. At least it's easy to see poa in monostand KBG. 
Overall very happy how this reno came out. Current Temperature range 14C/2C


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Front is looking good. Backside is covered with snow for 14 days already :roll: 
I applied preventative fungicide in December to the backside section. Hopefully this will prevent snow mold. 


I ordered Swardman Edvin 2.1 55cm. :mrgreen: 
They will ship in 3-4 weeks.
Spring pls come early! I can't wait!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Front section came out of winter in pretty good conditions.
Back side mono stand has few fungus spots from December and a lot more frost damage compared to front which is south facing.
I sent two soil samples for a test. Front and back are totally different soil.
I ordered ph,P,K testing only (17€ per sample)




I found time to backlap my manual reel. I couldn't resist to test it.
I went from 2cm to 1,5cm. Yeah I know it's too early.


Front section is 3years old and soil is becoming compacted.
So, I decidet to do some manual aeration. I also did some sand dusting after aeration.


I will wait with fert. app. till I get back soil test results.
I will also let grass grow for some time now, because I'm waiting for my new swardman and I want to have something to mow when it is delivered.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Toy for a big boy dellivered.

Mowed two passes, than just rolled (still thin grass and lots of sand)

I will definitely need to get used to it. Self propeled, reel, stripes. 
I thought my lawn is leveled, but it was a bumpy ride with Swardman. Leveling will be done this spring.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

My monostand KBG progress update:
22. March

4. April


I missed pre emergent window in fall and didn't apply any pre emergent this year.
Now I'm pulling lot's of poa a. At least it's easy to find poa in mono stand. 
I will apply pendimethalin after next week cold spell. We will have snow on Wednesday and -6C. 😖stupid weather


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks so flat! I know it was a lot of work.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

It was flat, but soil definitely settled over winter. I expected this will happen, but much more than it actually did. I only have few dips(2-3cm) and I already topdressed the deepest spots with sand. I'm also planning to do core aeration and sand topdressing by the end of april/early may. This will make it even more flat

I really like that I picked DLF Yvette. It's beautiful dark blue-green and has very slow regrowth. I have a feeling that this variety could be mown at 15mm. I will try to mow as low as possible, but not before September.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

6. April (morning)

6. April (afternoon) 14cm of snow

Forecast for next two nights -7C. Grass will be OK, but my apple tree, cherry trees. :roll: I will cover and do my best to prevent freezing. But -7 is too much I think.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

6. April


Two days later...

This KBG green is so nice. I really like blue tone in it.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Morning light and dew on grass. Love it!


First mow with a Swardman today. Hoc 15mm. 
Our Temp. are still low for this time of year. Mornings with t. around 3C and day high around 12C.
Applied Pendimethalin two days ago.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I sprayed glyphosate on front section today. There is no way back 

When I seeded front section back in 2019 I didn't even know what is poa annua. I also didn't had license for pesticide use. I was total beginner. That's why poa went straight out of control.

It's nice, if you can ignore poa a, but I can't.

I didn't finish with side section last year. I was too exhausted.
Moving 50qm of soil by hand is a lot😅. 
I said I will do 8qm next year and there it is. Now I got opportunity to smoke front, bring in soil for side section, do some additional leveling of front and seed same seeds as on back section. 
If there will be lots of fungus problems due to mono stand, I will overseed with PRG. But first let's see how DLF Yvette handles our climate.


----------



## Guymauve (Jan 4, 2020)

Woaw impressed by the job you did.
I'm trying to search the product you are using but so difficult in Europe.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Guymauve said:


> Woaw impressed by the job you did.
> I'm trying to search the product you are using but so difficult in Europe.


Thanks!
If you mean seeds, this is really crazy how difficult is to get good seeds in Europe. 
My next try will be,to get any from down below.

Grandslam GLD 
https://icl-sf.com/global-en/products/turf_amenity/lolium-perenne-grandslamgld/
Mistral 
https://icl-sf.com/global-en/products/turf_amenity/lolium-perenne-mistral/ 
Fastball RGL 
https://icl-sf.com/global-en/products/turf_amenity/lolium-perenne-fastballrgl/


----------



## Guymauve (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello,

No not for seeds. ICL products are available in France (here is the link)

Personnaly i just bought Barenbrug Mow Saver to make over seeding process.

My problem is to find pre and post emergent treatment like tenacity or other stuff like this.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

You can try thelandscapers store, they sold to me through eBay but you can try contacting them through their site for the ten acity

If it gets through customs is a question but I know a few here and on IG who have received it no issues.

Whether your local laws allow or not is an internal debate for you 😃

@timtimotej Your lawns are looking great!


----------



## Guymauve (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks for your reply @RCUK I will try to contact them. Did you ordered and succeed several times tu buy in the USA (without additionnal taxes)?


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@Guymauve I've purchased the t acity and pro dia products, no issues getting into the UK. However, it all depends on how often your country's customs check parcels, you might get unlucky but a few of us here have not had issues.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

This weekend was unreal. I was in hurry due to this week weather forecast. (Rain,rain,cloudy,rain,cloudy rain)
I needed to get seed down till sunday afternoon.

First I power raked front section.
Than I (+my help)moved last 10m3 of soil on this property and now all soil levels are where they should be. So, in total I (and some help) moved 70m3 of soil in 3 years. Wheelbarow, shovel, manpower and lots of beer
Core aerated front section for break.
Layed irigation pipes for side section. 
Screened 3m3 of soil for final layer. 
Topdressed front to fill some low spots and than finally seeded front plus side with KBG Yvette.
Spread peat moss for seed cover. 
On sunday I even managed to do mowjob on back section.
Now I have Yvette KBG yard DLF should be proud of me xD


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> Very nice :thumbup:


Thanks!😊


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

First time dimond stripes. Reel mowing is awsome!!!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Might be my favorite cool season lawn journal.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> Might be my favorite cool season lawn journal.


☺😃Wow thank you!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Morning light with a dew on grass. Love it! HOC:16mm
Sprayed 0,2kg/100sqm N(ams) and watered in. 
Than sprayed tenacity to highlight any poa left.


Front: 6th day from seeding still no germination.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Front: first seedlings are emerging. Had some wash away of peat moss few days ago. 
Raked it back, roled again and covered all area with white garden cover material.
Now I can only hope for the best.


Back:16mm 
Tenacity bleacing is showing up. Not a lot, but there are some spots. I will spray again at half rate by the end of week.


Very happy with a Swardman and reel mowing overall. Those reel mowed clipings from basket :lol: 
I enjoed mowing, but reel mowing, this is next level.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looking great!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

That looks worth all the work you and your team put in. LOTM up for grabs!!


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Very nice work Timotej, LOTM candidate for sure.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

First, thanks for all comments 
I took photo at 5:50(morning golden hour)just before tenacity started with a bleaching😅

9th day since Mesotrione app. 
Lot's of poa a whitening :/
I will re-apply tomorrow at half rate. I'm also pulling as much as I can.


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

HI fellow european, your lawn looks great!

So according to your profile you have a **** Yvette monostand*. Is that still true?

I found this from DLF: https://www.dlf.com/professional-turf/species-varieties/turf/smooth-stalked-meadow-grass/yvette-25110801

However I am not sure if I can trust their assignments, as they are the ones that distribute Yvette. Also they list tolerance to red threat disease which is very odd since red threat can be easily fixed with nitrogen.

Can you give me some details on how it performs? Is it somewhat shade tolerant? How is the density? Is the color comparable to standard *** or is it darker? What about disease tolerance? Is it true that it's growing slowly?

I am aware that our climates are very different. It seems you live a rainy area, whereas I live in a sunny and dry alpine valley, so probably it would perform differently. Still appreciate your view.

Thanks


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi @hammerhead,

Yes, I have mono stand Yvette at the backside. 
It's is good shade tolerant KBG. My backside area is actually facing N/E and some spots receive just hour or two of direct sunlight. Regrowth in those areas is way slower compered to area with lots of direct sunlight. But it is still dense. 
Density at HOC 16-18mm

I can tell you, that I never saw or had grass this thick. Very impressed about that.
I can also say that this variety spreads good.(medium-agressive)

Color is very hard to compare or explain.
I think it is, as DLF says: Darker medium green.
Same is with regrow speed. I can't compare with any other KBG.
I can report how much I cut, but first I need some nice weather, so I will be able to cut frequently and than I can write a report.

If you have drier climate I wouldn't bother about disease. 
Most disease I get are due to long periods of wet and cloudy weather.
My current weather forecast


After all it's my first year with Yvette and it's too early to make some conclusions.

I chose Yvette because this was my only option back than. Anyway I'm still happy with what I got. That's why I smoked front and also seeded Yvette. 
I would pick different variety, because than I would have something different to compare with. But it's so hard to get straight KBG seeds in EU.

This one should be even better than Yvette, but probably impossible to buy in small quantities :/
https://icl-sf.com/global-en/products/turf_amenity/poa-pratensis-legend/


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Wow, lots of info. Thank you so much. Really helps me!


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

That Yvette is sure looking good, @timtimotej! I would have gone with pure Yvette if it had been available to me at the time. Little lighter in color than Miracle, but Yvette grows finer, and more upright, I would say. That Legend strand looks very interesting too, would love to get hold of say 20kg of that one...


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks @TheSwede.
If my memory is correct, I'm directly 1 year behind your front renovation. 
I'm following your progress from last spring and I really love to read your jurnal!

Yes true, very fine leaved, and definitely upright growing in places where it's dense as carpet. 
I like that blue-green tone in Yvette. Especialy can be seen on young seedlings with morning dew on them. Not so dark green, but anyway it's beautiful color.

Pure KBG is definitely grass to have 
And yes, this legend is probably KBG 2.0 :bandit:


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

For potential future needs you guys could try speaking to these two Italian companies, both import US KBG seeds. They won't sell to me as I live on a different planet now (UK) but as you are within the EU they might. Or find one of their products sold by a smaller company if you search online.

https://tempoverde.it
They are friendly people and good selection of seeds.

https://www.bottos1848.com
Sometimes don't respond and seem to only sell Ryegrass+KBG mixes. I'm using their Royal Sport which has Award and Everest KBG in the mix, had to buy through Amazon.

Mountain View sells to ICL and are trying to bring more varieties to Europe but will take time. Like Slugger (PRG).


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow thanks @RCUK.


----------



## ronan (Sep 23, 2020)

This has been a fantastic read Timotej and I love seeing the progress you have made. Your lawn is stunning and it makes me want to do a full renovation on my lawn here in Ireland!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

It's time to update this journal a little bit.

Last time I posted was just after mesotrione really started to kick in. Poa a bleached and also some bluegrass did, that's why I didn't re-apply, I managed to hand pull all poa a instead.

Grass got really thick till May 15 and we had lots of rain in forecast for second half of May(This was most rainy May in last 57years).

I was somehow scared I will get some fungus outbreak, if I leave it like that. That's why I grabbed first chance to core aerate and top dress with sand. I'm happy I did it. Now water disappear quicker after heavy downpour 
and I didn't get any disaese 

May 18.





May 25.
First cut with a rotary.

May 26.


May 27.
Grass is going crazy and I decided to apply PGR(4ml/100m2 Primmo max)

May 28. 
Second cut with a Swardman after sand. 

I never really liked stripes. But now as I'm able to cut frequent sub 1 inch with a reel mower, this is different story Stripes sub 1inch are different much nicer. At least for me

Front is growing in slow. 
Now with warmer days things started to move a little bit.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Great work and congrats on LOTM.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

:mrgreen: Dedication paid dividend, well done buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

How far is that drop off the backyard? I dont like heights...I dont know if I could mow that edge!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

SeanBB said:


> How far is that drop off the backyard? I dont like heights...I dont know if I could mow that edge!


 :lol: 3m. We will instal fence until you come visit Slovenia  
Fence is in plan ofcourse, but first grass, than safety


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

a nice glass fence or hardwood with wire cable would look really nice!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Actually wire cable with thin nearly unseen metal posts will be instaled someday.
Glass would be also very nice, but just until it gets dirty

Someone even metion we should install net below ground level, just like in ski resorts when you exit skilift&#128513;


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Why dont you add a slide down to the lower level?


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

A lot has happened from my last update.
2. June
Grass was super nice at this point. 5th day under growth regulation.









6. June
I decided to add 300g N/100sqm(ams) and citric acid. Both with backpack sprayer and imidiately watered in. But sun was to strong or it was to early after mow. I don't know what went wrong here.
I'm adding citric acid because I have PH at 7,2 and I wan't it at 6,5.

8. June
Whole lawn got burned tips, on few places grass is brown even deeper into crowns.









10. June
Lawn has overgrown burn, but it is getting worse in spots wich were brown deeper into crown.

11. June
I woke up early this morning to go and check, if any mycelium is present in spots which were getting worse. I found mycelium, so I had progressing disease and I applied nitrogen few days back. :roll: 
I didn't know, if I had pythium or dollar spot at that point, but I sprayed azoxy anyway to stop disease a.s.a.p. If I would have dollar spot, nitrogen would probably stop progression not accelerate it, like in my case.

















13. June
I woke up early again today, to check, if mycelium is still present in lawn.
No mycelium, so, it was definitely pythium. 
I will re-apply pgr later today at half my normal rate.








On bottom of this photo is place where grass is filling in super slow. It's combination of mower damage from turning+ clay+low spot. I need to tine aerate deep 10cm+ and fill with sand


----------



## Vaikis (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi @timtimotej , what seakelp product you use ? Iam searching in EU.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi@Vaikis, if I want extra growth from sea kelp, I use Tradecorp's "phylgreen". You can find many different sea kelp products around. Liquid or powder. Just be sure it's "cold pressed".


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I sucsessfuly stopped PB, but than we got 14 day long heat wave with T constantly above 32C. Max was 37C. No rain at all. I was watering like crazy especially front, which was seeded this spring.
Heat wave has ended with 30mm of rain. Not a lot, but grass is for sure happier now.

This is front. I cut it at 30mm with rotary. I think it looks great for spring kbg seeding. I have lot's of poa a. there, and I will try to hand pull most of it till fall. Than in fall early pre e application to prevent further germination of poa a.


Back:
In heat wave I raised HOC to 18mm. Now is back to 16mm.
Damage from PB is recoverying slowly. It's just too hot for quick recovery. 
But in next 14 days all bare spots should be pretty much filled in.
I will try to do my best
Just before rain which ended heat wave I tine aerated front and back. 
You can see many small bumps from tine aeration on this photo.


This is now


Density: swardman edvin 55 with grooved front roller is floating.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Morning mow at 16mm.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

HOC:15mm :bandit: 
We are currently in a heat wave (91-93F)
I'm stockpiling sand for another sand leveling.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That looks outstanding! It doesn't look like the heatwave is affecting it at all.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice stuff!


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi, how is the lawn looking?


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi, @RCUK I will try to find time and write an update. 
I did another sand top dressing. Currently back to reel mowing. But I'm not happy with speed of regrowth. Spring is much better top dressing option for me, my backside lawn is actually facing north and is not getting enough sunlight in fall.
Whole lawn on pre emergent. I will overseed front mono in spring with prg from Italian distributor of which you gave link to me I need better diseases resistance at least on front section. Back will stay mono kbg.

Update soon I promise I also installed golf hole with a flag. 😝 Yes i'm crazy 🙈


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Good to hear from you, hopefully next year the lawns will come in stronger! PRG does have it's own disease issues, mostly in the wetter months.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Didn't update for a while. 
My dog got sick and died 14 days ago. 
RIP Lilo


OK back to lawn stuff.

August 27.
Front and back survived summer very well. Front showed some drought stress few times. Back section never.
Front HOC 25mm Facing South

Back 15mm Facing North


FRONT SECTION KBG Yvette mono, seeded this spring.
As fall was approaching I decided I will lower HOC on front lawn to 15mm.
Did a "scalp" , power raked, top dressed with sand/soil mix. 
Now I'm mowing with rotary at 15 mm.
Yes, front is so flat because I leveled it probably 5 times already that's why I can mow with rotary. And why not with reel? Because of stupid earth worms. Grr. Imidacloprid and thiophanate methyl are now banned in my country, so I will need tea seed meal or electricity to reduce population of those suckers.





BACK SECTION KBG Yvette mono, seeded last fall
Last summer before seeding I raised soil level for 20-35cm and now this is slowly showing some spots I didn't compact as much as others. I did level in spring and over summer lawn got bumpy again. So I did another sand leveling. This time 2t per 150sqm(little too much). When I did leveling grass was still on PGR very low dose. I know😬. Lesson learned.
Now i'm spoon feeding AMS, applying citric acid(in rain) HOC is currently 17mm.
September 4.



September 8.

September 14.

September 23.

October 3.


Plan for nex year is to overseed front with PRG (double time) if I will get seeds. If not I will over seed with some other variety. I will keep HOC at 15mm. 
Back will stay mono, i will try to lower HOC to 10-12mm. We will see


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Sorry to hear about Lilo. Your hard work is paying off big time! Looks so great!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Fertelised with Amonium nitro sulfate few days ago.
I have few thined out spots from leaf spot/melting out, but anyway I love these diamond stripes. This year was a big one for me. Such a step in lawn care. I hope Next year I will somehow make this lawn perfect flat and destroy earthworms at front section. 
Btw if you spray earthworms at night when they are on surface, with strong citric acid solution, they die no more picking with tweezers :lol: just spraying with acid :bandit:
Tomorrow morning we will get first frost, but than some nice warm days in forecast.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

timtimotej said:


> Fertelised with Amonium nitro sulfate few days ago.
> I have few thined out spots from leaf spot/melting out, but anyway I love these diamond stripes. This year was a big one for me. Such a step in lawn care. I hope Next year I hope will somehow make this lawn perfect flat and destroy earthworms at front section.
> Btw if you spray earthworms at night when they are on surface, with strong citric acid solution, they die no more picking with tweezers :lol: just spraying with acid :bandit:
> Tomorrow morning we will get first frost, but than some nice warm days in forecast.


Wow that lawn just pops against your amazing property!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks @livt0ride!


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks fantastic! Great work.
Tell me more about the citric acid please  I'm running out of tea seed meal and is becoming expensive to buy


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks
Does tea seed meal works? I wrote to company in uk and they didn't ever reply
What is price for 25kg?

Regarding citric acid. I'm spraying with 0,5kg in 10l over 100m2 time to time. Once per month is max. Water in immediately! 
I'm doing this to lower soil ph.
I have 7,2 at front and I want it 6,8

What I found is, if I spray at night when they are on surface(rainy evening/night lots of them) they die, if citric acid comes in good contact with them.
I water in citric acid immediately but the worms which got acid spray attack&#128514; die before watering.

I must say I managed to reduce their population at the back to the point where they poop here and there. Front is crazy. Maybe also sand cap helps. Difference is like day and night. Try with acid and spray as much in front of you as possible, so they stay on surface.
They are fast and fearing creatures.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Tea seed works very well, I've used at 25-30 g/m2 and watered in heavily afterwards until they come out of the ground (die/get eaten by birds). I think I paid around £35 for a bag of Purity a year ago, now it is closer to £45-£50.

Here are some links for you, 
Good company, I've used before https://www.collier-turf-care.co.uk/Catalogue/Turf-Care-Shop/Soil-Conditioners/GB-Purity-Soil-Conditioner

https://turfcareshop.com/products/purity-soil-conditioner-20kg

Good company, https://www.progreen.co.uk/purity-soil-conditioner-20-kg-organic-granular-soil-conditioner/

https://www.mjabbottdirect.co.uk/Products/AMENITY-FARM/FERTILISERS-FEEDS/Purity-Soil-Conditioner/Velvit-Purity-organic-soil-conditioner/Velvit-Purity-organic-soil-conditioner-Granular-20-kg-bags

Do you have a link to the product you used for Citric acid? Front lawn has a pH of 6.8 but back is 7.5 prior to renovation. I have more worm issues in the back than front.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice! Thank you very much!

Citric acid is in granular form. You can buy it basically in any supermarket. But it's cheaper if you find it locally in 1kg bag or even more. 
Citric acid is used in food, vine production and many other stuff.
On food packaging you can find it under E330

Yeah sure, earthworm prefer neutral to alkaline soils.
I have same situation front ph 7,2 more worms than back with 7ph.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Brilliant thanks &#128077;


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Soil T just above freezing and still frozen layer 5cm below ground.
Few more weeks to go.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

It look's like tomorrow will be the last morning with a frost, which means soli temp. will start to rise now. Currently my front(south facing) soli T. is 5C(40F) and back(north facing) 3C(37F).
Next week we will have first rain in a month. Yeah we are in a drought. 
I'm watering once every 7-10 days, to provide much needed moisture for roots.

Yesterday couldn't resist not to tip off brown grass leaves. So i did a cut at 15mm.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Spring is here.I did a spray with Ams, organic N, Fe few days ago and now color is where it should be 
My goal this year is 12-15mm and without disaese. I will core aerate and topdress in late spring. Due to North facih position of my lawn spring is better option than in fall.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking great coming into spring!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Down to 13mm. Sprayed another micro dose of N via foliar.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Yesterday did a triple cut at 13mm to promote more upright growth.
Today brushed lawn and did another cut with my nephew. 
I will also solid tine aerate and top dress few low spots. Than 7 days of rain in forecast.

Lawn looks so good for end of april. Last year looked like that in mid may.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Nice! teaching the nephew proper maintenance technique. Looks like he had fun. It's looking so good.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Everything goes as planed. 
Tomorrow morning i will spray trinexpacethyl(second dose). 
I tried to keep back at 13mm but grass was not happy😅 went back to 15 and now back to 14mm. I will figure it out till the end of season where low cut sweet spot is. I want low but grass hates low😂


Front is rotary cut at 25mm I think.
On this photo it's still yvette mono color, but not for much longer. I did an overseed with 3blend PRG mix. Anyway I pushed color to the genetic maximum. It looks great! How? FAS+ magnesium (foliar of corse). Regarding an overseed. We will see 
Back will stay KBG forever! Best grass for me.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

The KBG at the back looks stunning, the height works very well for the variety you have. How many hours of sun do you have between October and March? I didn't have much luck with KBG/PRG over winter in my rear lawn due to the low sun angles.

Why did you overseed the front? As much as I like Rye, I'm always tempted to do what you have and try a KBG mono/dual stand, twice yearly overseeding is getting a little annoying 

Great work! Also like the borders, nice and clean.


----------



## tato (Aug 28, 2020)

Excellent work!
How is the slope zone going?


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

RCUK said:


> The KBG at the back looks stunning, the height works very well for the variety you have. How many hours of sun do you have between October and March? I didn't have much luck with KBG/PRG over winter in my rear lawn due to the low sun angles.
> 
> Why did you overseed the front? As much as I like Rye, I'm always tempted to do what you have and try a KBG mono/dual stand, twice yearly overseeding is getting a little annoying
> 
> Great work! Also like the borders, nice and clean.


From october-november back gets only 3hours of direct sunlight. That's why topdressing in fall is not an option for me.
I did it last year, but in heavy shaded area(0hours direct sunlight)grass still struggles to fill in. It will slowly, just needs time.
I'm actually surprised how well yvette handles so little of direct sunlight.

Why did I overseed? 
Front is too sloppy and i can't cut it with reel mower. So I said let's try higher hoc and mix of grass types to prevent uncontrolled diseases spread when they hit. I want to reduce pesticide spray on front section to 0. Trying to make bullet proof front section. And high maintenance low cut back

I need new string trimer, to do the edging on front😫


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

> I need new string trimer, to do the edging on front😫


I would definitely look into a stick edger. Once you have used one and see how clean the line is you won't go back to string. Plus you won't have to ever worry about string. You just have to replace the blade after it wears down. They last a long time too.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@livt0ride i'm actually thinking about getting husqvarna "rotary scissors" attachment. Than i can edge and trim where mower can't. 
But price is f… crazy. like 500€ for attachment + trimer 250€ or 500€ 🥶
I need a sponsor for all my wishes 😂

Regarding edger you're talking about, I'm a little bit scared I would damage tiles on the path around house. And this kind of edger i can only buy from husqavarna which is another 500€. 
Those kind of edgers aren't actually popular in EU.
I would love to have deep clean edge which only this kind of edger you're talking about can do, but It is just too much. Maybe one day


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@tato 
Few photos of sloppy section. And yes, some edging needs to be done.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

timtimotej said:


> I would love to have deep clean edge which only this kind of edger you're talking about can do, but It is just too much. Maybe one day


Man, if you ever want to go "deep" check out a bed redefiner.



I'm also tempted by the PRS, but I won't do it unless I really can't cope with the string trimming anymore.


----------



## Vaikis (Aug 26, 2020)

timtimotej said:


> Everything goes as planed.
> Tomorrow morning i will spray trinexpacethyl(second dose).


@timtimotej

what product you use with trinexpacethyl and what dose use on your KBG, want to try on my as well


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@Vaikis

Moddus Evo(syngenta)
250g/L trinexpacethyl

I use 4ml/100sqm rate on bluegrass

Go for it! It's a game changer on low cut turf.
First app do 3ml/100sqm than go 4/100


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Check out the ego multitool they have rotary scissors and edger attachment.


----------



## Vaikis (Aug 26, 2020)

timtimotej said:


> @Vaikis
> 
> Moddus Evo(syngenta)
> 250g/L trinexpacethyl
> ...


how often you app and best time in autumn to stop doing it ? I was thinking to try prohexadione + trinexpacethyl (Basf Medax Max) as heard that this combo can make some damaged to poa annua, had only a few which allready removed by hand.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@Vaikis 
I track gdd. With lawn tips app. And it tells me when to re-app, so i don't get some crazy relapse growth.

When to finish? It depends on weather.
When you get notification for re-app ask yourself do I still wan't slow growth?
When T. In fall drops, gdd progress very slow.

For my north side lawn time to stop is end of september. May-sept for me in july and august I do 2-3ml/100 instead of 4
Really depends on what you want to do in fall.
Dethatch, topdress,…


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

This year I'm definitely investing a lot less time into lawn care. But still it looks good. 
Front is somehow healthy at 30mm and no pest use.
Back is cut at 14mm and currently I have spots with lighter green color.
I think it's pythium, but I will monitor and spray if necessary.





A week ago I did a light power rake of front section, to thin out just a little bit.
Back side is regularly aerated with solid thines.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow I'm so jealous of your lawn and property. That is looking so good and dark! Do you rent your billy goat or own it? I want to find one to rent if I can. Everyone seems to have the drum style where I live.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

livt0ride said:


> Wow I'm so jealous of your lawn and property. That is looking so good and dark! Do you rent your billy goat or own it? I want to find one to rent if I can. Everyone seems to have the drum style where I live.


Hi,

This is still mid-dark green. But photo was taken at 5:00 in the morning, and light conditions are on another lvl. at that time.
Anyway this cultivar (yvette) was probably best pick possible. It's slow growing kbg with mid to high spread capability. It was totally blind picked or better to say only option for me at that time. 
Very happy with it.

I own both billys. Here in Slovenia nobody rent this kind of machines. That's why I bought them. Now I do lawn care as my hobby business for few costumers in my town.
Actually for two American and two Slovenian families. 1:1😂 So I use billy for business purpose too.

Core aerator is great! Maybe not as many holes as Toro procore, but in two passes, price wise Billy wins. 3 different tines dimensions…. Great machine.
I don't get sweat when doing my 150sqm in two passes.
Power rake is also great machine. 
I like that there in no-step depth setting.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

After all heatwaves. Draught,.. Today's morning cut at 14mm. Still going strong


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Looking really good considering. What's your fert apps been like this year?


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm at 900g of N per 100sqm at a moment. 
I used slow relese 24:5:5 for first app. in spring(400g/100sqm), than few AMS spoon feed applications(100g/100sqm per app.) 
Last AMS app. was in June.

10 days ago I fertilized with organic N+S.
Some times I also spray Fe+ Phosphites+ Seeweed
That's all 

Ok, and PGR.


----------



## tato (Aug 28, 2020)

Congratulations it looks amazing, excellent work


----------



## Guymauve (Jan 4, 2020)

Where do you buy you products ? In local store or online ? Thanks and congrats.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I buy everything locally.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Any updates? I've been missing this journal.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Little update;
Ceddar tree at the front died due to spring drought and sudden T rise(roots at 5C air 28C)
I waited all summer long for some signs of life, but no luck. I took it down in september.








Now plan is to plant 6 trees in row next to southern wall. This will cover house on the other side of the street and make this terrace more private.

Front lawn which is cut at 25mm didn’t get any pesticide this year.
I made it till september and now grass is full of rust 😣 i will spray soon.
















I’m also way behind with N. I’m at 1kg for Front and 1,5kg for back.
Back side mono did’t get any major disease during summer and is still in great shape. Back was cut at 14mm all the time.
Last reel mow








Now I cut backside with rotary mower at 15mm. I think it is better for this time of the year. Because lots of humidity/warm’s castings,…









I have new hobby. That’s why I don’t post as often. Now I’m investing lot’s of time in djing, digging for musick,… 😁
I’m Hypnotic Techno kind of guy, some times also some deep romnimal and funky deep tech as well😎
My best recorded Techno set for now:

__
https://soundcloud.com/csH1ymMYM9LuEjbx5


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Glad to see your update. I tend to see rust more often, this time of year, when the temperatures start dropping and Mother Nature provides more rain. Overall, you look in good shape, and the backyard looks amazing! I really like your idea for natural screening in the front. We have Crape/Crate Myrtles in the front as a natural barrier and I love them. If they are available and able to grow in your climate, I highly recommend themNatural screening also reduces traffic noise, so that will be an added benefit.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Thank you for another great idea. This one maybe more for western side of border. I will check if this bush type of tree survives negative temperatures in winter.
For southern border I plan to plant Fagus sylvatica ‘Dawyck'








Here are two comparison photos from top view. Font 25mm and 0 pest use. Back 15mm and with few funicide/pgr applications. What a difference🧐. Fertiliser program is same. Btw I'm also finding out that sand cap(1-2cm) at the back reduces worms casting at least for 50% or even more. Grass type is same, front has some(not a lot) of prg mixed in. I really need to top dress with sand front and back next spring.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Looking great! Interesting about the sand cap, I'm battling the wormcasts despite using saponins and heavy apps. They bring up the nasty clay from deep and leave it for me.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Glad to see you post. Your lawn is one of my favorites. I enjoy the modern landscape. I can say that sand is for sure helpful with worms. I'm glad I went with a sand based green. I would have many issues with worms if I didn't go that route with digging out the cavity and if a worm does get in there the sand just brushes away leaving no trace.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

You already have the flag. You should just reno and convert to a green in the back. It would look amazing.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't know exactly what makes such a difference, but it is big. Front without sandcap is casting next to casting. Total mess. Backside with sandcap, I have castings, but a lot less. If I wash castings at the back every third day, I can keep 150sqm clean and I can still mow with reel mower. 
Only difference I know is that front is at least .2 higher ph and without sand cap.

Ruck, I feel you, clay castings are the worse nightmare. Oh how much I hate worms!😤
I'm really looking forward for some rainy nights, so I can hunt them🤣 
I think they can't reproduce as much as removed, if it's done thro whole mating seasson.
This is my hunting kit🤣🤪









livt0ride I think I will keep KBG for few more seasons. I love mowing whole area with reel mower and even more the look of kbg after mown on single single diamond stripes at 13mm😎🙈


----------

